# Best way to minimize road buzz



## henlin (Aug 7, 2006)

I just changed from my XC MTB to a stock Trek Pilot 5.2 that I picked up used about one week ago. I've ridden around 110 miles, with the longest ride around 30 miles. What's the best way to minimize road buzz? Seat position, carbon handlebars, longer stem, none of the above???

I'm already wearing gloves but I still get numb hands after adjusting my riding position and handlebar height multiple times. I found that my 40cm handlebars are a little too narrow, and my 100mm stem may be a little short. Thanks for the replies. This forum's great for noobs like me.

-Henry


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ummm...if your hands are going numb it may not be road buzz. But actually pressing on your Ulnar nerve(i think...some nerve). Check out specialized.com and get some of there Body-Geometry gloves before you invest in expensive CF bars. There gloves are great. If that doesn't work, try the CF Bars...but you may want to try the $30 option before the $130 option


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Try lowering your tyre pressure. If you're running 700 x 23mm, depending upon your weight 100-110 will be fine, and feel much softer than 120.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Your handlebars are probably too low. If you are going to be getting a new stem anyway get one with some more rise. If your fingers are going numb too much of your body weight is being supported by your hands and arms. You need to raise the height of the bars.

If you want even more comfort go to a 700x25 or even a 700x27 tire. This will have much more effect on how the bike feels than any carbon bars ever will.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I gotta agree with Brian if the issue is hand numbness. ... you probably have too much weight on your hands. 

Otherwise, for just try "road buzz" the main solution without buying an entirely new bike is wider tires and lower pressure. Run 700X25 at about 100-110 psi. That adds more foregiveness than any high zoot component. Next step could be better bar tape and as others noted, better gloves.


----------



## jlfbogey (Aug 18, 2004)

Also consider double-wrapping the tops of your bars with bar-tape for extra padding----cheap and light weight solution to your problem, possibly.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you have too much weight on your hands, the problem may be that the seat is too far forwards. Get a plumb bob (or a nut tied to a string) and check that with the pedals level the front of your knee is over the pedal spindle. It's easier to have a friend make sure your pedals are level and take the measurement than to do it yourself. Some people measure from the bony bit right below the kneecap, that's ok too. This is Knee Over Pedal Spindle, or KOPS. It is a good starting point. Sprinters may like the knee a bit forward of KOPS, riders who do a lot of seated climbing may like it back. Forward uses the quads more, back uses the glutes more.

If the saddle is too far forward your center of gravity is forward of the pedals, so when you lean over you put more weight on your hands.

Carbon bars don't do anything significant for road buzz. Certainly not in line with the price. I like 'gel' bar tape, which does deaden the vibration a bit. Also you can run less pressure in your tires. 10 psi makes a big difference, and that's free.


----------



## jlfbogey (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't smoke pot for at least an hour before or during a ride. That ought to help.


----------



## henlin (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the great advice. I made sure my handlebar height, seat position, and pedal position were right. I still feel a little cramped in the cockpit and seem to think a slightly longer stem might benefit.

I think the biggest difference, though, was that I loosened up my gloves. The tightness on my wrist must've compressed the nerves enough. Ha! such a simple solution--sure beats new carbon bars!!! :thumbsup: 

-Henry


----------

